# Int. Dropper post Radon slide 140 am



## Seb_rideon (16. Juli 2020)

Mahlzeit zusamme, 

Und zwar habe ich günstig eine race face turbine dropper post geschossen, diese hat nur leider eine interne leitung. 
Nun stellt sich die frage wie ich dies am besten bewerkstellige. 
Von meinen Recherchen gibt es wenig Optionen, habe nen externen lauf von dem ehemaligen umwerfer aber der Seilzug wäre dadurch stark geknickt. Siehe foto
-evtl über die kurbel/tretlager
-Flaschen Halterung 
Bin über sämtliche ideen dankbar. 
Als letzte Option wäre der Verkauf bzw Tausch 
Stay save, ride on
Seb


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juli 2020)

Hi, es gab mal welche die haben den Rahmen angebohrt.
Entweder unten im Tretlagerbereich oder etwas höher im Sattelrohr





						Reverb stealth an Slide 150 nachrüsten - Loch in Rahmen bohren?
					

Hallo, habe ein Slide 150 9.0 leider aus dem letzten Modelljahr (2014) wo noch eine Reverb mit externen Zugführung verbaut wurde; das Nachfolgemodell (gleiche Rahmengeometrie und Lackierung) hat dann die Reverb stealth verbaut. Die externe Zugführung ist ziemlich grottig am Slide gelöst und hat...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_rideon (17. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hi, es gab mal welche die haben den Rahmen angebohrt.
> Entweder unten im Tretlagerbereich oder etwas höher im Sattelrohr
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, das topic hatte ich wohl schon gelesen, viel schlauer hat es mich nicht gemacht. 
Habe zudem nix am unter rohr laufen, sprich wäre kein schicker weg. 
Aber ja danke dennoch, Optionen sind begrenzt verstehe das nur zu gut.


----------

